# Lets confuse the americans



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lets show the world those special words that only us brits can come up with

Ill start...

Vinager strokes

Uphill gardener

Wizards sleeve


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Um I'm confused :rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Lets show the world those special words that only us brits can come up with
> 
> Ill start...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. But it seems as tho were reading the shopping list form an adult toy store.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn REDCOATS :rasp:


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

wtf mate


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Heres some

Whey aye man

Gannin yem

Am gannin te the toon

Alreeeeeeeeet


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Owdo, tha sees

Ee oop, ain't tha cold in t'skimpy frock?

eeh by gum

laikin - I think its only the dingles that use that one

put wood in'th oyle

look frinint ye

Best one ever- 'that ladgin buewer chored me pack up' which means that unnatractive girl who I dont like stole my pack up

bonce

onneygait

yonder


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

ooogley boogeley firecracker ding dong, olde beezelbubs shrubs.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> ooogley boogeley firecracker ding dong, olde beezelbubs shrubs.


Damn right! finally someone agrees with me

I thought of another.......BELLEND


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ballbag

spaz

ponce

cottaging

gimp

snot

kipper trench


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

toppit said:


> Heres some
> 
> Whey aye man
> 
> ...


he said english words not geordie gibberish


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> ballbag
> 
> spaz
> 
> ...


Alan is that your weekend in chronological order??


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Do ya think the Americans have dogging?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> ballbag
> 
> spaz
> 
> ...


Alan is that your weekend in chronological order??








[/quote]
i wish....

************

pukka

dipstick

japs eye

barking spider

flid


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> ballbag
> 
> spaz
> 
> ...


Alan is that your weekend in chronological order??








[/quote]
i wish....

************

dipstick

barking spider

[/quote]

Hate to break it to ya but these are American made terms.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

all of them ? i thought they were words we used to describe americans


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

alan said:


> all of them ? i thought they were words we used to describe americans


Ironic isn't it.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Sling it

Do one

Knob jockey

Turtle's head

Brown nose

Threpenny bits

Jugs

Scally

Chav

Pisshead

Shirtlifter

Arse bandit

Norks

Old bill

Knosh


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bum cigar



BlackSunshine said:


> all of them ? i thought they were words we used to describe americans


Ironic isn't it.
[/quote]
i love you really


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Spanials ears

Bingo wings


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Pissflaps


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bingo wings


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Paul daniels pocket

Marmite motorway


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

spunk bubble


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

jizz mop

jam rag


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fanny hammock


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> fanny hammock


wasnt she a tv cook in the 50's??


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> fanny hammock


wasnt she a tv cook in the 50's??
[/quote]
no...that was the galloping gourmet.

or somthing,or nothing

my personal favourites.....

fanny batter & knicker jelly


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Axe wound

Beef Curtains

Gammon Gates

you get the gist......


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

steak drapes


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Baby gravy

The milk of human kindness

egg magma

love wee


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

you guys forgot ***

...took me a day or two to figure that one out over there.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> you guys forgot ***











Poo pusher


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t stabber

protein mouthwash


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

poofter 
wog
git


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

beercandan said:


> poofter
> *wog*
> git


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeh, get that middle one edited


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wasn't it originally 'Western Oriental Gentleman'


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought it was normally prefixed with golly


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> I thought it was normally prefixed with golly


no....thats 'gosh'


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

the full term is gollywog, which is a racist term.

I'm no prude, and no offensive or sexual language upsets me accept if its racist...that stuff really gets under my skin


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Look this is our country im not racist or anything like that but im sick of u cant say this u cant say that u might offend the muslims Festive season bollocks its Christmas when u live in this country u live by our laws it just cheeses me off when i read things like they arnt xmas light anymore there festive lights.U cant fly the St Georges flag cos its rascist ive never heard so much crap cos its linked with the crusades this country wants to stop being so soft and tell them straight Anyway rant over .


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

it seems to me like the actual people who are supposed to be offended aren't.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

chocolate starfish,rusty sherifs badge,dorris,growler,2 bob,twat,

cardboard cutout c*nt


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

spam javelin


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

How did this go from a thread about words the americans won't understand, to a thread thats just about giving genitalia funny names?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> How did this go from a thread about words the americans won't understand, to a thread thats just about giving genitalia funny names?


it is funny though :laugh:


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

funny brits..........


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

we might not be any good at cricket or football......but we can de-rail a thread and lower its tone quicker than anyone in the world


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> How did this go from a thread about words the americans won't understand, to a thread thats just about giving genitalia funny names?


pork sword


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

purple-head womb rat


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Funny stuff, eh?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

alan said:


> purple-head womb rat


you just made that up


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no...its what we used to say at school many years ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Purple eh? Might want to see a doctor!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Purple eh? Might want to see a doctor!


i'm a tight-fisted w4nker


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Giving birth to a brown baby boy...

Laying a clutch of dogs eggs..

Touching cloth with the turtles head..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

wouldnt you now it that the uk forum is dead on fish topics

but goes though the roof with jargon


----------

